# Pretty certain I'm about to lose my job.



## Pacotaco (Jul 15, 2013)

I basically had my last warning a week or two ago: One more tardy and I'm done. 

This past Friday I was scheduled to get there at 10:30pm - Overnight truck shipment at a certain beauty/salon chain store - and I clocked in at 10:34, one minute past the three-minute grace period, even. So now I feel like I've really screwed up. I'm not scheduled to work til Monday, so I guess I'll see tomorrow. Pretty sure I'm getting fired though. My manager made it explicitly clear when she told me, "One more tardy and you're terminated."

I'm way more worried about the impending job search, though. I've been laid off before (for no reason at all) so I'm not worried about having to sit there and have somebody tell me I don't work there anymore... But after that I really need to get a job quickly.

While still addressing my impending almost-quarter-life crisis: What the hell am I going to do with my life? Most of my friends seem to be figuring it out, at least a direction, and I have made no advancements since I only sort of tried to succeed at community college a while back, "earning" a GPA of less than 2.0 and roughly 22 credit hours towards an AA.

Interviews terrify me. I'm worried the only job I'll be able to find out there is the same sad, dead-end stuff I've been doing - retail, waiting tables, fast food cashier.

So I'm basically just pondering all that I guess. And I haven't even told my boyfriend that I'm about to lose my job. Tiny part of me holding out for in case they don't fire me, heh. 

At least I typed it out instead of handling it like all my other problems and just keeping it to myself. :blank


----------



## Pacotaco (Jul 15, 2013)

Not sure how to edit, or if it's possible, but this is really just me venting. I don't have any close friends to talk to about stuff.


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

Life is like a box of chocolates...sometimes you're gonna get sick...is that right ?


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

I was in a similar situation. I kept on making mistakes at work. I found the work too difficult so I decided to leave. I was going to get fired anyway.


----------



## Pacotaco (Jul 15, 2013)

That's true. I shouldn't have been late so much, but before this one I had a job where they didn't care how late I was, so it just got to be habit to take my time getting there. Still not an excuse.

I wanted to leave before they fired me. I figured I'd slip up and be late eventually, just didn't think it'd be this soon. Funny thing is, they like my work. I did well on my performance review a few months back.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

Maybe they won't fire you, since you were only four minutes late.


----------



## Pacotaco (Jul 15, 2013)

blueidealist26 said:


> Maybe they won't fire you, since you were only four minutes late.


I wish.

But it's been going on over and over. (Like, chronic lateness. Often coming in four, five, six minutes late.) They've warned me a few times. ._.

I go in tomorrow. We'll see, I guess. It could take a couple weeks for them to know I've even passed my third strike.

If anything it'll be an opportunity to find a new job, maybe something better. If I get to stay a little longer, then that's cool too because the employee discount is the one thing I'll truly miss the most.


----------



## Pluto (Jun 2, 2013)

I wish I would get fired but the management is too nice. Even if im doing a job slowly or make a mistake. I always clock out 5 minutes before times up and clock in a few minutes before im supposed to. No one says anything. Maybe its because they know im socially awkward and don't want to upset me.


----------



## Silent Ninja 88 (May 14, 2010)

Pacotaco said:


> I basically had my last warning a week or two ago: One more tardy and I'm done.
> 
> This past Friday I was scheduled to get there at 10:30pm - Overnight truck shipment at a certain beauty/salon chain store - and I clocked in at 10:34, one minute past the three-minute grace period, even. So now I feel like I've really screwed up. I'm not scheduled to work til Monday, so I guess I'll see tomorrow. Pretty sure I'm getting fired though. My manager made it explicitly clear when she told me, "One more tardy and you're terminated."
> 
> ...


I know what your going through. I was just fired this past Friday for being tardy too many times. And I still trying to figure out what I'm going to do with my life.:cig Good Luck!


----------



## NicoleLeonie (Jul 28, 2013)

Be yourself and confident eventhru you are late. Our office have tonnes of people late to work but they are still doing fine.


----------



## Pacotaco (Jul 15, 2013)

ridgelands said:


> well im about to lose my job. I was late again, but there really was no way i'd not have a late for six months. The next penalty is a 30-day suspension, but im pretty much going to find a new job while thats ongoing.


Yeah, I know it's coming. I even hammered the final nails into my coffin by being almost thirty minutes late this past Friday. I had car trouble and my ride was late. Then I had to call in today, same reason... I'm on a roll.

I'm probably gonna start doing what you're doing, looking for new jobs. Maybe we'll both find a job we like enough to not always be late! 

Silent Ninja 88 - Thanks, glad to know other grown adults get laid off for that as well and that I'm not the only one making the same mistakes and having the same questions.


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

I don't know, sounds as if you liked your job a little more you wouldn't have the tardy issues. Been fired/laid off before, it wasn't a bad thing in retrospect. When one door closes another one opens 

Good luck to you!


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I could be losing my job due to injuring myself. Being told I'm fired doesn't really bother me, but like you, I dread the next job search, particularly as I'm now over 30.


----------

